# Keo Pedal Body Wear Concerns



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

Forum,

I've had these pedals for almost 2 years now - and the pedal body itself has worn considerably. These are the Keo Classic model and I'm planning to get a new set of pedals as these have a lot of slop in the pedal/cleat interface, even with new cleats. I never had this problem with my older 357 pedals and delta cleats.

Has anyone else experienced this? It's happened on both pedals. If I were to get the Keo Carbon model, do you think the problem would be better/worse? A few guys I ride with are Time proponents, another likes the metal body of the Dura-Ace pedals, but I'd rather stay with what I'm familiar with.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not really too surprised to see that much wear on a pedal body after 2 years of use, especially on a composite body.
Pedals take a lot of abuse from people slapping their cleats in so wear is going to be expected.

Of course the aluminum body of other pedals are going to stand up better than the Looks will but, like you mentioned, you like how they feel so I think that is a very important part of the decision making.

Will the Carbons last longer? I don't know. The spring tension on the Carbon pedals is higher so you may not develope the slop while in the pedal as quickly as you did on the Classic.

Another thing to think about: although your Classic pedals look hacked, how are the bearings running? If they are still smooth after 2 years considering the visual state of the body that is another plus-mark for the Look pedals.


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the input - as for the bearings they are still in pretty good shape, maybe not as smooth as new, but I wouldn't even think about getting new pedals if it were just the bearing drag I'm experiencing! A definite plus for Look, especially considering these were the Classics!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the carbon cromo keos and i have some wear on the pedal body significant but not to the extent that you have. I do not notice when pedaling with new cleats but i find my cleats need to be in good nick well before the holes wear through to stop any "movement". I have had the pedals for two years ride about 25k a year and im a sizable fellow 90kg. More of a concern is my shoes wearing through the carbon sole just behind the cleat.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Which cleat are you using?

The extra float on Red would mean more movement and more wear, The black ones with 0 float should cause much less wear and the Grey would sit somewhere between those two so when comparing wear against other pedals you have to compare like for like.


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

Toonraid,

I primarily use red cleats, but I also use the grey cleats on some older shoes that I wear less often. Good point about the float being a determiner for where the wear might appear.


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Alot of the wear might come from sand or road "stuffs" sticking to the pedal and getting ground in every time you snap in. But overall, doesn't look too bad.


----------

